# St Margaret's Battery Shelter (Z-Rocket), Kent.



## Harry (Apr 2, 2013)

Now home to the local pigeon population this small deep shelter was purposely built to protect troops of the nearby Z-Rocket from incoming axis bombs during WWII. There was two main entrances down into the shelter and one emergency escape exit. All in all, a great little splore, one of many in the area.

Un-lined section which leads to the emergency escape exit.







Wardens room/office, with the un-lined section in the distance.






Main tunnels are lined with steel girders braced with corrugated steel sheet.






Toilets.






Steps leading up towards main entrance, now infilled with bricks and rubble.






The original timber and plywood lining still remains, although damaged and decomposing.






Last but by no means least...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 2, 2013)

Great looking place, nice set.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice, any cave spiders?


----------



## Bunker Bill (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice post H and good shots for the first time with the new camera.

Where there any remains, or buildings left above?


----------



## Munchh (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work Harry and as you say, shedloads of stuff in the area. Thanks for posting


----------



## Harry (Apr 3, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Very nice, any cave spiders?



Didn't see any of the bloody blighters in there! 



Bunker Bill said:


> Nice post H and good shots for the first time with the new camera.
> 
> Where there any remains, or buildings left above?



Didn't see anything significant although i didn't spend much time looking Dad but according to the DOB 'there are partial remains of structures at 366452'.


----------



## chubs (Apr 3, 2013)

I always enjoy this place!
thought it was locked up now though?
Good stuff dude!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 3, 2013)

Cracking, I wonder if anyone would notice if I go missing next time I'm visiting family in Kent


----------



## Wilbo (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool place


----------



## DigitalNoise (May 5, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> Cracking, I wonder if anyone would notice if I go missing next time I'm visiting family in Kent



Haha, if we had a family outing in Dover, they'd be putting posters up for me. 

Top stuff Harry


----------



## richy142 (May 6, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Very nice, any cave spiders?


all dovers deep shelters have cave spiders. they have been know to bite. i'm more worried about the big ff off slugs you get in the entrances . although they do help you slide into the holes easier (squelch)


----------



## chris (May 6, 2013)

richy142 said:


> i'm more worried about the big ff off slugs you get in the entrances . although they do help you slide into the holes easier (squelch)



I'm never going in a Dover deep shelter again


----------



## ojay (May 7, 2013)

Nicely done mate


----------



## Harry (May 9, 2013)

chris said:


> I'm never going in a Dover deep shelter again



Mind over matter!


----------



## MrGruffy (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool place to explore and photograph.


----------

